# Can't Fix Stupid - Tugboat crews rescue man drifting on makeshift raft toward Bonneville Dam



## Dangerfield (May 28, 2021)

Tugboat crews rescue man drifting on makeshift raft toward Bonneville Dam


----------



## Will Amette (Jan 28, 2017)

FFS.

Really?

"Police told KOIN 6 News that Betha called 911 reporting he was stuck in the middle of the channel and could not make it to shore. Betha told 911 dispatch he did not have a life vest and did not know how to swim. "

What could POSSIBLY go wrong?

"The tugboat captain said the man told them he had been on the raft for 24 hours. After the crews pulled him on board the other tugboat, The Betsy L, deputies from the Skamania County Sheriff’s Office pulled up and took custody of the man, Braden said."

And then the only part that makes any sense:

"After rescuing Betha, police discovered he had misdemeanor warrants from another agency and took him to Stevenson, Washington."


----------



## westwatercuban (May 19, 2021)

I really want to be surprised, but nothing surprises me these days. If only we let Darwinism take over..


----------



## BenSlaughter (Jun 16, 2017)

Shoulda let Darwin have that one...

Might be a good day to re-watch Idiocracy.


----------



## Dangerfield (May 28, 2021)

Appears as though he never made the decision - pins and clips VS oarlocks. Open oarlocks would be the preferred method to slide the 2X8's laying on the deck into them.


----------



## Inertiaman (Jun 4, 2021)

This would make a great "Meanwhile" segment for Colbert. 
A lengthy description of a quintessential, over-thought raft setup with every possible feature and top-of-the-line equipment putting in for the Grand, but _meanwhile_ a haphazard collection of urban waste and driftwood for a float to prison.


----------



## blueotter (Nov 30, 2018)

*"Float to prison"*

Good one


----------



## tetoncounty (May 19, 2016)

Just another dude who struck out on Rec.Gov and wanted to float SOMETHING?


----------

